# GUI an Browser senden



## Mephisto84 (25. Mai 2009)

Hallo,
ich stehe gerade vor dem Problem, dass ich eine Möglichkeit schaffen will übers Web auf ein (sehr mächtiges) Programm zuzugreifen.
Eine klassische Web-Anwendung zu schaffen, die eine Schnittstelle zu dem bestehenden Programm aufweist, ist natürlich die eine Möglichkeit.

Inwieweit kann ich denn ein Programm auf dem Server laufen lassen und die GUI übers Netz an den Browser schicken. Mit der Lösung hätte ich keinen zu großen Programmieraufwand und das ganze Programm wäre abgebildet.
Wie könnte man denn sowas realisieren? Gibts dafür nen bestimmten Begriff?

Grüße
Mephi 

PS: RDP geht nicht, da es von überall aus aufrufbar sein soll.


----------



## chris_ (25. Mai 2009)

Hi,

wie wärs mit einer Citrix Lösung?


Grüße


----------



## Noctarius (25. Mai 2009)

Das was du suchst sind sogenannte Terminalserver bzw Terminalserverdienste. Citrix ist eine Variante, Windows Terminal Server gäbs noch, mit Linux Thin Clients und X.org lässt sich das auch bewerkstelligen. Google dürfte dir unter dem oben genannten Begriff genug Alternativen rauswerfen.,


----------



## KlinCh (25. Mai 2009)

oder VNC mit Javaaplpet als Viewer
(ist eigenlich schon ein bisschen mehr, aber wenn du auf dem "server" den X direkt mit dem Programm als Paramter startest( ohne WindowManager etc.), dann wäre das vielleicht was)


----------



## Mephisto84 (26. Mai 2009)

Danke für eure Antworten!
Mit den Begriffen hab ich mal nen Ansatzpunkt zum Suchen...


----------



## Noctarius (26. Mai 2009)

Ansonsten nen Webstart draus machen


----------

